# Я хочу ходить в парк_?



## SlavLover123

Привет! I have just began to learn Russian, I have a question! What case should "Парк" be in? Accusative? If I wanted to say "I want to go to the park" would I say "я хочу ходить в парк_? What should go at the end of park? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Gerasim

It depends on situation.So it's possible to say both В парк(to visit the park) and В парке (To be in the park.To be inside of the territory).


----------



## Maroseika

SlavLover123 said:


> What case should "Парк" be in? Accusative? If I wanted to say "I want to go to the park" would I say "я хочу ходить в парк_?


Yes, this is Accusative, but in this case it should be: Я хочу пойти в парк.
Я хочу ходить в парк is also possible, but this means repeating action (to go to the park regularly or from time to time).


----------



## igusarov

SlavLover123 said:


> What case should "Парк" be in? Accusative? If I wanted to say "I want to go to the park" would I say "я хочу ходить в парк_? What should go at the end of park? Thank you in advance!


Hi,
You are right, accusative is the right case here. Accusative of "парк" is still "парк", hence no extra ending required. There's a link to the morphological dictionary mentioned in the sticky topic on dictionaries and grammar on this forum, where you can see all ending forms of a given word.

P.S. Perhaps "ходить" is not the best verb in this context. Since you have just started learning Russian, this shouldn't trouble you yet. But as you progress in Russian, you'd see that there is a group of verbs called "verbs of movement": to go, to run, to walk, to swim, to come, to drive, and so on. These verbs come in various forms, and choosing the right form is not as easy as it may seem. The verb you have used now (_imperfective_) implies that you want to go to the park regularly, say, every morning or periodically from time to time. I suppose you didn't want that connotation, so you should have used _perfective_ verb.


----------



## SlavLover123

Спасибо большое both of you! So the most grammatically correct thing to say is "я хочу пойти в парк" или "я хочу пойти в парке" Once again, thank you for your answers. One more question, would "пойти" mean "One way"? I'm sorry, I just began to learn Russian and the verbs of motion are giving me a run for money.


----------



## SlavLover123

Ahhh I see. So "парк" is still the same. Thank you, I will check out the stickey post. By the way, when I posted my first reply I didn't see your post. Hence the reason I used "парке"


----------



## SlavLover123

Пойти is the perfective verb? Yes, I have many mistakes to make and lots of studying to do to get these "Verbs of Movement" down. Once again, thank you for the replies.


----------



## Maroseika

SlavLover123 said:


> Спасибо большое both of you! So the most grammatically correct thing to say is "я хочу пойти в парк" или "я хочу пойти в парке"


No, Я хочу пойти в парке is wrong. The reason is that пойти presumes directed action (Пойти куда? В парк), while ходить presumes non-difrected action (Ходить где? В парке).



> Once again, thank you for your answers. One more question, would "пойти"  mean "One way"? I'm sorry, I just began to learn Russian and the verbs  of motion are giving me a run for money.


Yes, this is "one way" action.
More about verbs of movement:
идти/пойти 
Когда я бегу vs Когда я бегаю
All verbs of motion
And many more...


----------



## SlavLover123

Maroseika said:


> No, Я хочу пойти в парке is wrong. The reason is that пойти presumes directed action (Пойти куда? В парк), while ходить presumes non-difrected action (Ходить где? В парке).
> 
> 
> Yes, this is "one way" action.
> More about verbs of movement:
> идти/пойти
> Когда я бегу vs Когда я бегаю
> All verbs of motion
> And many more...



I'm sorry, I thought you said in your last post that "Я хочу пойти в парк" was correct? Which verb would be correct in my case?


----------



## igusarov

SlavLover123 said:


> So the most grammatically correct thing to say is "я хочу пойти в парк" или "я хочу пойти в парке"


"Я хочу пойти в парк" = "I want to go to the park", this one communicates one-off desire. Most likely, this is what you wanted to say.
"Я хочу пойти в парке" = "I want to go [somewhere] wearing a parka". This happened to be a valid sentence by sheer luck. 
"Я хочу ходить в парк" ~= "I want to go to the park" on a regular basis.
"Я хочу ходить в парке" = "I want to walk around inside a park". This phrase could be interpreted in the sense "wearing a parka" too, but it must be a very special context.


----------



## SlavLover123

igusarov said:


> "Я хочу пойти в парк" = "I want to go to the park", this one communicates one-off desire. Most likely, this is what you wanted to say.
> "Я хочу пойти в парке" = "I want to go [somewhere] wearing a parka".
> "Я хочу ходить в парк" ~= "I want to go to the park" on a regular basis.
> "Я хочу ходить в парке" = "I want to walk around inside a park".



Thank you. Yes. The first option you listed is what I wanted to to say.


----------



## SlavLover123

Thank you all very much  I'm going to check out the sticky post listed above and read about these Verbs of motion and attempt to use them.


----------



## Gerasim

Just use Пойти as one way trip.
Ходить as to visit or to walk,
That´s all.But be careful with nouns after these verbs.They can have the different endings .


----------



## SlavLover123

Gerasim said:


> just use Пойти as one way trip.
> Ходить as to visit or to walk,
> That´s all.But be careful with nouns after these verbs.They can have the different endings .



Срасибо! I just want to make sure I understand the concepts of this. 
"Я хочу пойти в дома меня." Would this translate correctly to "I want to go (One way trip. Not leaving for the rest of the day) to my house. Did I use the Gentive case correctly? The pronoun "меня" doesn't decline for Gentive case right?


----------



## SlavLover123

Gerasim said:


> just use Пойти as one way trip.
> Ходить as to visit or to walk,
> That´s all.But be careful with nouns after these verbs.They can have the different endings .





SlavLover123 said:


> Срасибо! I just want to make sure I understand the concepts of this.
> "Я хочу пойти в дома меня." Would this translate correctly to "I want to go (One way trip. Not leaving for the rest of the day) to my house. Did I use the Gentive case correctly? The pronoun "меня" doesn't decline for Gentive case right?



In this case would "дома" be Accusative And "меня" be Gentive becuase it shows possesion?


----------



## Maroseika

SlavLover123 said:


> Срасибо! I just want to make sure I understand the concepts of this.
> "Я хочу пойти в дома меня." Would this translate correctly to "I want to go (One way trip. Not leaving for the rest of the day) to my house. Did I use the Gentive case correctly? The pronoun "меня" doesn't decline for Gentive case right?


In general yes - "to the house of somebody" requires Genitive for "of somebody": Я хочу пойти в дом Андрея.
However in your example it is translated in Russian exactly as it is in English: to my house - в свой дом.


----------



## Gerasim

SlavLover123 said:


> Срасибо! I just want to make sure I understand the concepts of this.
> "Я хочу пойти в дома меня." Would this translate correctly to "I want to go (One way trip. Not leaving for the rest of the day) to my house. Did I use the Gentive case correctly? The pronoun "меня" doesn't decline for Gentive case right?



It will be correct so-Я хочу пойти в мой дом.But it´s better to change мой to свой.So Я хочу пойти в свой дом.
My-мой.свой(for property).Me-меня.


----------



## SlavLover123

Gerasim said:


> just use Пойти as one way trip.
> Ходить as to visit or to walk,
> That´s all.But be careful with nouns after these verbs.They can have the different endings .





Maroseika said:


> In general yes - "to the house of somebody" requires Genitive for "of somebody": Я хочу пойти в дом Андрея.
> However in your example it is translated in Russian exactly as it is in English: to my house - в свой дом.



Thank you again! Я хочу пойти в свой дом. Но, if I wanted to say "I want to go to Andrew's house" wouldn't "дом" be declined? "Дома"?


----------



## Maroseika

SlavLover123 said:


> Thank you again! Я хочу пойти в свой дом. Но, if I wanted to say "I want to go to Andrew's house" wouldn't "дом" be declined? "Дома"?



Yes, it should be declined exactly like in the case with парк. Just check correct ending for Accusative of дом.


----------



## Gerasim

SlavLover123 said:


> Thank you again! Я хочу пойти в свой дом. Но, if I wanted to say "I want to go to Andrew's house" wouldn't "дом" be declined? "Дома"?



It will be-Пойти в дом Андрея or к Андрею домой. Both variants are similar. Дома means to do smth inside of house. Быть дома, работать дома and so on.


----------



## SlavLover123

Okay, my mistake was I thought "Дом"would be the genitive case. Once again, thanks for all the help.


----------

